# Worth Wood Planes



## antiquerob

Came across a 9 1/4 inch Worth Plane in a lot of planes I purchased. I have never ran across this brand before and wondered if anyone has any background on the company or if the plane was rare or just another plane. It has a unique look and plan on at least giving it a good cleaning. Thanks in advance.


----------



## toolmike

Hi,

Made by PEXTO. I have one of the Worth block planes, so the little information I have dug up is here…
http://workingbyhand.wordpress.com/2013/12/12/the-clone-wars-part-iii-a-tale-of-three-planes/

Just one of the "clones" made by Pexto for other companies. It's amazing how little info there is out there in the electronic world.

regards,
Mike


----------



## bandit571

Had a few Worth planes









They can be made to work. Frog is the main problem area on these planes.


----------



## donwilwol

I see quit a few around here and on ebay. I steer clear. I don't like the stamped frog. I'm not sure if they ever made a better plane or not.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop

Stamped frogs are the Debil.


----------



## Loren

I think I have a WORTH plane iron somewhere.

PEXTO chisels are pretty good. Maybe the plane iron 
is too.


----------



## bandit571

Once I got the iron flat and sharp, iron was great. Chipbreaker fits ONLY Worth planes, same with the lever cap. They are both at least 1/2" shorter than other brands.


----------



## bandit571

Other things about these planes

They are HEAVY

The handles are large, but comfy.

Do NOT even loosen them bolts holding the frog, they are a ROYAL PITA to get back in place.

Soles need work. Usually these planes were used HARD, with little upkeep. Soles get worn a bit. Usually right on the toe/nose areas. Plane was slapped down onto the work, a LOT.

Lateral adjusters: Loose, but usable, watch doing any rehab to the frog's face, or you will make the lateral worse.

Unlike better planes, the yoke is just steel, and can be tightened up to the wheel.

Bolts for the handles: these are bolts, one piece. I have seen up to three washers under the heads of some, just to keep the handles tight.  Might add a lock washer, too.

Planes were made for "Joe Handyman" to be used and abused. They were made for hard work, not a fine woodworking shop. These went out into the jobsites.


----------



## Hearter2

This is very same as my Red Diamond bench plane 11in. long x 2 1/2 in. Yes, it is stamped frog and color blue with 
chrome-nickel plated lever cap. It came with Red Diamond iron and big brass adjuster wheel.


----------



## Hearter2

Sorry it is not 11 inches. It is 10 in.


----------

